
Peeple, so-called “Yelp for people”, may be vaporware - ColinWright
http://m.snopes.com/2015/10/01/peeple/
======
Kristine1975
Maybe it's intended to raise awareness about how e.g. companies use the
internet to check out prospective employees. According to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_reputation_management](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_reputation_management)

>70 percent of companies have rejected candidates based on the candidate's
online reputation, but only 7 percent of Americans believe it affects their
job search

~~~
WorldMaker
I've been wondering if its a subtle viral promotion for a television show or
movie.

------
sgustard
Is there any source that identifies the supposed investors? The Washington
Post article just includes the nonsensical sentence "As of Monday, the
company’s shares put its value at $7.6 million."

Like any HN reader, I want to believe that two women with no coding background
can develop and ship in 90 days an app that will scale to millions of users...

These guys are the new lion-shooting dentists of the internet, but I'm afraid
it's all a publicity stunt.

~~~
toufka
If you watch their (cringe-worthy) videos on their page they give away some of
those details. Though again, the details are self-edited and should likely be
taken with a grain of salt.

At one point they mention that 35k in funding just fell through, but 'the
government' just stepped up with 50k.

At another point they mention interacting with their development team in
India. Letting their engineers choose the better of two different feature-
paths each founder came up with.

They also mention that they're applying to YC and have the support of at least
one alumnus.

So far it's quite the parody of the San Francisco App-making culture.

------
swalsh
I think there's a large amount of us who COULD build this, but have chosen not
to.

the problem is now that the idea is out in the wild, SOMEONE will.

To me, the only way to deal with this is to bomb it, throw as many negative
reviews to as many people as possible. Make so much noise no signal can get
through.

~~~
Kalium
Someone did. It was called Lulu.

